# Looking for red lava rocks



## Cat (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello. I was not sure where to post this so I hope this is the right area. Would anyone know where I could buy some red lava rocks in Canada? I'm looking to make some more media for my orchids and I'm having a hard time trying to fine an orchid supplier that carries this ingredient.


----------



## troy (Jun 2, 2015)

Cal west orchid supply


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you tried garden centers at Walmart /Lowes type places? They are sold as landscape rocks. Many uses though. Aquarium filter media and orchid media tops the list.


----------



## Ryan Young (Jun 3, 2015)

Also check out landscaping suppliers usually really good price there.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 3, 2015)

Garden Centers? Lowes, Home Depot. Or Landscape store.


----------



## Cat (Jun 3, 2015)

Garden centers, Landscaping stores and stuff never came to my mind. I feel like I pulled a big DERP on this one. Thank you so very much everyone.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 3, 2015)

Cat said:


> Garden centers, Landscaping stores and stuff never came to my mind. I feel like I pulled a big DERP on this one. Thank you so very much everyone.



Landscaping stores are a great place to find dolomite limestone chips as well.


----------



## Mandy2705 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes Lowe's sells its for $3 something for a very large bag. It's very dusty so it needs some rinsing once you want to use them.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2015)

Some home stores sell it in the barbecuing/grilling section as a flame diffuser etc in gas grills


----------

